# Clomid, No positive OPK, all other OV signs....



## Firefox

Hi everyone,

I just posted on the TTC forum - didnt see this one! 

A bit of background, TTC since Dec 08 (no period since coming off pill in Dec 08), diagnosed PCOS May 10, started clomid July 10.

I am confused about my cycle and am hoping someone will have had a similar experience or be able to offer advice? I am on my 2nd cycle of clomind 50mg, the first cycle i believe i ovulated about day 14 (did not get a positive opk) but temp charting and CM monitoring showed that i did. I was not able to get results of my day 21 blood test (long story) so was given the same dosage of clomid for cycle 2 without knowing if it is working!!

I am now on my second cycle of clomid, same scenario no positive opk but charting and CM indicates that I did ovualte around day 15.

I am now 5 DPO (what i believe is post ovulation) and have bad cramping and CM!! Is it possible to get CM post ovulation? I am not sure whether it is a side effect of the drug/ possible normal reaction or whether I didnt ovulate before but am now!!

I am going for a blood test tomorrow (day 21) which hopefully should confirm whether i did ovulate earlier in my cycle.

It is really frustrating not knowing what is going on!! Has anyone else had a similar ovulation situation?

Thanks!!


----------



## ermm23a

I did 50 mg of clomid last cycle, and was convinced I had ovulated on it, had what I thought were ovulation cramps, and everything but my day 21 bloodwork said I did not ovulate, and I didn't start a new cycle either. Had to go back on provera and then increased doseage of clomid. 

My RE told me not to temp, that I would drive myself crazy doing that so I stopped taking my BBT. 

Not to be the bearer of bad news, but if the OPK doesn't say you ovulated, then I wouldn't get my hopes up if I were you. 

Hope I'm wrong though. I hope it worked for you this time! Good luck.


----------



## crystal443

Hiya,

I'm currently taking 100mg of Clomid..I took 4 rounds of it and no success and then took two months off and now back to it again. The break was my choice, I had to have HSG done and a few months breather was what we needed. I do know that Clomid can mess with temps however we were told to continue temping and use OPK and when I got a + OPK sure enough my temp followed suit on my chart.
You might need to find out for sure if you O'd if you didn't it might just be that you need your dosage increased...Good Luck and I hope your BFP is coming soon !!


----------



## stayhopeful2

Hello. 

I am new to this site. 

I have been ttc for 2.5 years. I am currently on my second round of clomid. Last cycle i o'ed cd14 but this cycle now on cd15 and still nothing. I had a very bad headache yesterday, so i was sure i would o but i got -opk this morning:cry:. 

Does clomid change O days.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Stayhopeful - just thought Id mention that you shouldn't test for Ov first thing in the morning as the hormone doesnt start producing til the afternoon. I think the best time to test for Ov is between 4pm - 8pm. I usually test about 6 or 7pm. And of course dont drink any fluids for 4 hrs before testing (which can be very hard sometimes but the more diluted your "pee" the less hormone will be in it). Anyway just thought I throw that in there incase you didnt know. 

Im on my first round of Clomid - i have my scan on friday (11 days after last pill and CD13). I usually ov on CD 16 so wonder will that be the same this cycle on the clomid - i hope so. 

Firefox - have you done another OPK to see if the CM your having is Ov CM? Im sure the tests tomorrow will tell you one way or another if you've ov'd. Clomid can really mess with you though and give you all sorts of symptoms (pregnancy ones too) so I've read - i personally havent had any yet but only my first month and havent Ov'd yet.


----------



## Firefox

Hey, thank you for the replies. I too have had pregnancy type symptoms - especially the sore nipples it is def a side effect from the clomid. 

RebaRezzelba I did do a couple of opks when I got the second lot of CM...all were negative. Ive read elsewhere that this could be due to increases in oestrogen and decreases in protestgerone - not good either way!

Think ive got to hope that my blood test confirms ov one way or another. I was concerned that my luteal phase was not long enough for my 1st cycle as I have read that it needs to be at least 12 days and mine was not. I spoke to my doctor about this and he told me that I must have ovulated around day 10 and said that the luteal phase is ALWAYS 14 days for everyone?? Does anyone have any thoughts on this as this contradicts what I have read?

The problem that I have is that my GP is not very helpful and treated me as if I was hysterical when I phoned for advice after my first cycle. He basically told me that there was a very slim chance of ever finding out if I ovulate, not to worry as clomid can be taken for a year (i'd been told 6months by the specialist) and that charting is a waste of time!!! 

The way that my treatment is being managed is that I initially was refferred to a specialist by my GP (after a year and a half of waiting for a period after coming off the pill). The specialist diagnosed me with PSOC and wrote to my GP to prescribe clomid. The GP is now managing my treatment until I go back to see the specialist in October (if the clomid is not successful). I am stuck with a less than helpful GP who i dont have confidence in!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Firefox - It sounds like your GP is a bit ignorant when it comes to TTC. You def can have a short luteal phase - i personally Ov on CD16 and start spotting 9DPO and have done for years. I think its one of, if not the main reason Im still not pregnant. Not everyone has a 14 day LP - i wish I did. 

Also i think you can only take 6months of Clomid - otherwise you could over stimulate your ovaries. I have heard of girls taking it for 9 months but never a year (and i think the 9 month ladies had a break inbetween to give the ovaries a rest). Again another thing your GP seems to know nothing about. 

I am going for a scan tomorrow after taking my 1st round of clomid (at the fertility centre). I really feel for you that you have a "crap" GP looking after you until October. But hopefully the 21 day progesterone test will give you good news and will reassure you that you Ov'd. If you havent Ov'd then tell your GP your going to take a higher dose of clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## Firefox

Hey good luck with your first cycle!! Got my fingers crossed for you!

I got my first cycle blood test results back today, the docs notes were borderline ovulation - no action. I asked the receptionist what the actual results were and she said 24. Im not sure what measurement system they use but will phone back tomorrow anyway to find out & see if they've got my 2nd lot of results. Its typical that it doesnt go one way or the other!!

Im def going to try and speak to the specialist about my LP, ive got the number for her receptionist, if i dont get far then i am going to make an appointment with female GP, hopefully i'll stand more chance of them taking me seriously. 

I started another thread to see if anyone has taken progesterone without perscription....doesnt seem like its advisable.


----------

